# Bowfishing From Shore, and the May 1st start.



## Shootum (Apr 18, 2007)

I am new to the area and want to know if there are any good areas to shoot fish from the shore. May 1 is approaching fast and I don't have a boat....I am dying to get out. I have checked out Lake skakewea, and Nelson Lake. Nelson looked good. I can't wait I need to shoot some fish. What is with the may 1st Regulation? You can fish year round but can't bowfish? Oh yeah I am living in Beulah, ND.

Thanks
shootum


----------

